# Viewing Albums..



## vulcan75001 (May 28, 2007)

Question....How does one View their album...or others albums?...Did they come along with the new format? can't seem to find the right combination...
Thanks...


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 6, 2007)

Bump
Bump
Bump


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure what your talking about hon - what albums?


----------



## low&slow (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I remember reading somewhere that somebody said they liked the picture albums, but since they changed to the new format the albums are gone. But I dunno, Im still relatively new here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 6, 2007)

The only albums I know about are the one's people have in like photo bucket and such.

Unless you mean the agthering pictures?


----------



## Dutch (Aug 6, 2007)

Debi, When we had the old forum format, we were able to have individual photo albums on the forum site. You would be able to post pics to an album and folks could go to your album and look at what you posted.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

I just don't remember maybe I didn't find it yet before the move. I'm still finding stuff on this site and we've had it for how long? LOL


----------

